# Switching to Meteor



## Galway62 (3 Apr 2012)

Moving to Meteor
Hi all an I am thinking of moving to Meteor from O2 with my iphone3gs on their 30 day rolling contract which only costs €20 pm as opposed to€60 pm with O2 I am paying now.Is this a good move and how does the Meteor coverage work on iPhone as I use Internet a lot?Any feedback welcome and thanks all.


----------



## Maxie37 (3 Apr 2012)

Myself and my husband moved to Meteor a month ago and all I can say is that it is a terrible service.  My husband can make calls but hasn't been able to receive calls since he changed.  He spends about 30mins every evening when he gets home trying to get it sorted on the phone to meteor and even though its supposedly been escalated to "supervisor level" he still can't recieve calls.  With me I can make and receive calls but i'd say only 90% of my texts go through and I get dropped calls frequently and the coverage is not as good as O2 was.  All I can say is don't touch them with a barge pole!


----------



## SparkRite (3 Apr 2012)

Have had the exact *opposite* experience than Maxie37 has had.

I moved from O2 to Meteor and am receiving better customer service (even though I have only had to call them about twice in 5 years), better call quality, better 3G coverage and less call breakdown.

Very glad I moved.


----------



## Daisy2012 (3 Apr 2012)

I moved to Meteor in December and have already spent more time trying to get issues sorted out with them in that time than I did in the entire 18 months with O2 and 10 years with Vodafone. 

Check out the forums at [broken link removed]

The support team that they have on the forum and on twitter seem to be really good and reactive. The Phone support is abysmal.


----------



## MB05 (3 Apr 2012)

Meteor's customer service used to be much better but it went downhill rapidly about 6 months ago. I think they changed the company that they contract to run their call centre so it may be because of that.

Their coverage is patchy but so is most of the other companies. It just depends where you live and where you use it. For the most part I find my meteor coverage fine BUT it is awful in my house. My house seems to be the black hole for phone coverage!

Twitter is the best way to contact them if you have an issue as they are quick to respond in office hours. Probably because they have an audience!!! Public slagging works wonders!


----------



## markpb (3 Apr 2012)

I've been with Meteor for six years and I've never had a problem. The only place where I didn't have coverage was a village in Cavan and a field on the Erris Peninsula. I live in Dublin and use the 3G connection on my phone constantly without problem. Any time I've had to ring them (which isn't very often) they've been quite helpful. I'm frankly surprised at some of the posts here, I didn't think anyone had problems like that any more.


----------



## keithrf900 (4 Apr 2012)

Im with them 6 months and they are not the best, ill be moving back to vodafone when my contract expires. I'd stay where you are if i was you.


----------



## Slim (4 Apr 2012)

Galway62 said:


> Moving to Meteor
> Hi all an I am thinking of moving to Meteor from O2 with my iphone3gs on their 30 day rolling contract which only costs €20 pm as opposed to€60 pm with O2 I am paying now.Is this a good move and how does the Meteor coverage work on iPhone as I use Internet a lot?Any feedback welcome and thanks all.


 
Does your €20 rolling contract give you data? what minutes and texts does it give you?

My wife signed up with Meteor a couple of years ago and had no difficulty until she changed from contract to PAYG. The data was burning up 70c per day and she didn't want data anymore so the nice guy in the Carphone Warehouse worked on the phone for 5 minutes to get it sorted. Meteor shop in same shopping centre didn't want to know as she went off contract. No real problems with coverage etc. Same as any other network, occasionally drops out for no good reason.


----------



## Galway62 (4 Apr 2012)

You get 200mins and200txs and 1gb of data and free meteor to meteor calls.


----------



## RedDevil (4 Apr 2012)

Trying to transfer from O2 to Meteor at the moment
It is an absolute nightmare
All I have been told so far by them is wrong


----------



## ericsson (6 Apr 2012)

I transferred from 02 billpay to Meteor prepay about two months ago and have to say couldnt be happier. 

I had an iPhone with 02 and it was costing me a fortune (approx 80-90euro p/m) so in an effort to beat the bill I changed to prepay with meteor as most of my friends were meteor - i ditched the iPhone and resorted to a friends old brick of a nokia and so far in two months I have spent 40euro on credit as opposed to the near on 200euro which i would have spent before! (my internet usage has also been unlimited!) Also I took advantage of the free-text-to-any-network when i top up with 20euro per month. Meteor are also giving me 20euro free credit a month for a number of months for changing provider. So far im delighted I made the move...

Ericsson


----------



## Lightning (7 Apr 2012)

You can get a free Meteor sim card from their website. You can use the sim card to test coverage before you port. 



Slim said:


> Does your €20 rolling contract give you data? what minutes and texts does it give you?



Yes, a full breakdown of all sim only packages is here.


----------

